# Egress window



## DwightB (Jul 7, 2015)

One firm has an egress window that is basically a single-hung that has a sash that opens to less than the required vertical dimension, that is mounted in a primary frame that opens via a second latch so that the entire window opens in the manner of a casement.  So there is a primary function to raise a window, or a secondary latch that opens the entire unit.  Outside of that, the code allows a protective grille only if it is operable from the inside without key or special knowledge.  So, it appears that more than one unlatching motion is allowed to achieve exit capability and qualify as an exit window.

That being said, I don't understand why a simple single-hung window that has a secondary latch to remove the sash for cleaning doesn't also qualify as an egress window.  We're not limited to provide a window with "one-touch" operation, only that the required opening can be provided.  Most windows now have the simple ability to easily remove both sashes.  Why doesn't that satisfy the code as easily as this window that has a secondary operation to achieve compliance.

http://www.redi-exit.com/egress-windows-compact-single-hung-inswing-p-51.html


----------



## fatboy (Jul 7, 2015)

Without the use of a keys, tools or _*special knowledge*_.

It is up to the AHJ to determine what is special knowledge.


----------



## cda (Jul 7, 2015)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Without the use of a keys, tools or _*special knowledge*_.It is up to the AHJ to determine what is special knowledge.


Agree.............


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 7, 2015)

Me..... too!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 7, 2015)

FWIW Virginia amended the IRC but not the IBC to allow tilt sash.

*R310.1 Emergency escape and rescue required.*

. . . The net clear opening dimensions required by this

section shall be obtained by the normal operation of the emergency

escape and rescue opening from the inside, except that

tilt-out or removable sash designed windows shall be permitted

to be used. . . .



*R310.1.1 Minimum opening area. *All emergency escape

and rescue openings shall have a minimum net clear opening

of 5.7 square feet (0.530 m2), including the tilting or

removal of the sash as the normal operation to comply

with Sections R310.1.2 and R310.1.3.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 7, 2015)

Egress window in a Commercial Building?

this is posted in Commercial Building Codes?

Is this for a Hotel/Motel?


----------



## DwightB (Jul 7, 2015)

The installation is for a managed care senior citizen home; a commercial application.


----------



## cda (Jul 7, 2015)

R-2???

Do you have the exception for not requiring a window, because of sprinklers??


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 7, 2015)

DwightB said:
			
		

> The installation is for a managed care senior citizen home; a commercial application.


Unless it falls into an R-2 or R-3 then an egress window is not required


----------



## cda (Jul 7, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Unless it falls into an R-2 or R-3 then an egress window is not required


Which edition ibc??


----------



## RLGA (Jul 7, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Which edition ibc??


2012 and 2015 IBC.  Group I-1 was dropped from the requirement to have EEROs.


----------



## Mr Softy (Jul 8, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> R-2???Do you have the exception for not requiring a window, because of sprinklers??


exactly.  hard to imagine an unsprinklered managed care building.

and if it's managed care, how are the residents going to use an egress window anyway?  Wouldn't it fall into an I use?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 8, 2015)

Mr Softy said:
			
		

> how are the residents going to use an egress window anyway?


Remember the window is for rescue use also and may be used by the FD.



> SECTION 1029EMERGENCY ESCAPE AND RESCUE


----------



## cda (Jul 8, 2015)

Mr Softy said:
			
		

> exactly.  hard to imagine an unsprinklered managed care building.and if it's managed care, how are the residents going to use an egress window anyway?  Wouldn't it fall into an I use?


There are all kinds of names for places for older folks.

Just need all the details for proper occupancy type


----------

